# Any Plumbers / Heatring Engineers able to advise



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

I've got a rental property which is heated by oil with the boiler in the garage. Unfortunately my usual plumber is unwell at the moment and I've got a quote for the following works from one used by my letting agent with a breakdown of the work. 

If anyone in the trade could please advise if this seems reasonable I would appreciate it. The reason for asking is that the first quote was a single figure and when I asked for an anlaysis the total dropped by £300 ! I just want to check that this guy isn't still trying to lift my leg for the work

Replace 6 thermostatic radiator valves
- Add a suitable inhibitor
- Recommission radiators and balance £ 255.00 + vat
- Replace the old circulation pump and valves including labour £ 150.00 + vat
Highly recommended as the existing pump is elderly
This cost is only if applicable if done at the same time as the job above

- Install a wireless programmable room thermostat - including labour
Installing this will give better timed control and allow the choice of room the
temperature is measured in.
- Install an up to date method of frost protection for the boiler in the garage to
include a new frost stat and a pipe stat - including labour £ 160.00 + vat
- Service of the boiler, visual oil tank inspection, service/maintenance certificate including a nozzle, filter and 2 x motor bearings £ 132.00 + vat

The cost of the above work materials and labour is £ 697.00
Plus VAT £ 139.00
Total £ 836.00

Any advice appreciated


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't see anything too outrageous there.
Although I wouldn't use them on the principle that they tried to stiff you for £300 in the first place.
Unless they can demonstrate a legitimate reason why.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

£300 vanished after you asked for a breakdown 

That guy wouldn't set foot in my house again


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

R7KY D said:


> £300 vanished after you asked for a breakdown
> 
> That guy wouldn't set foot in my house again


It would certainly have alarm bells ringing with me too


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Sounds to me like an unorganised tradesman who simply picked a figure from the top of his head when you initially asked, then realised that they had made a significant over-estimate when breaking down costs for an itemised quote. 

Difficult to judge if it is a deliberate attempt to screw you over so you need to decide if you trust them now you've investigated further or simply find someone else.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I think he was just covering his bases there, quoting £1k for that work is not a lot of money but then when he's broken the work down and produced a 'proper' quote he's actually managed to quote it exactly.

That's still a pretty damn good quote for that work imo.


----------



## krissyn (Jul 27, 2014)

Sounds reasonable. Working on an old system is never easy going and extra things will always need to be replaced/fixed. 

A new pump is around £100, wireless stat £100 and any decent TRV £15-20, though I am sure a plumber could save a bit. 

So his quote looks pretty reasonable. Apart from the boiler, all this seems pretty DIYable if the pennies are tight (I've done it anyway )

Where abouts are you?


----------

